# Lowrance works with SonarCharting??



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Did anyone know that lowrance units can now be used to sonarlog to help create SonarChart data for the Navionics chips??

Navionics now accepts multiple formats of sonar logs as contributions to SonarCharts. This includes Humminbird (DAT and GPX on all models, ION and Onix compatible within summer), Lowrance (GPX), Raymarine (SDF, GPX, NMEA), Simrad (GPX), and Garmin (ADM).

Learn more about SonarCharts here www.navionics.com/sonarcharts, and find tutorials on how to record sonar logs at http://www.navionics.com/en/plotter-tutorial.


----------

